# Potty training while living in a high rise?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

We're about 4 weeks out from getting our next puppy. We live on the 7th floor of a high rise in the city. We have no balcony, and the dogs are only allowed in the 2 freight elevators (which makes the wait for the elevator sometimes 5+ minutes). The stairs, are on the other side of the building (other hall) and then 7 floors of winding stairs to finally reach outside. 

I know that potty training is going to be a daunting task this time around...:crazy:

Any suggestions? Ideas? Anyone have any experience with potty training in a high rise? Obviously, I will be taking her out as frequently as I can, but I know in the middle of the night, when they gotta go, they gotta go NOW. I can't expect a tiny puppy to hold it for at least 5 minutes once we leave the condo.

I was going to maybe try that indoor grass patch, just until the puppy can hold it a tad longer? I just worry about then transitioning to outside only. I have another dog who never pees inside, so maybe she'll catch on..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Or Betlin might like the indoor pee patch hopefully you can figure it out before the snow and ice come. I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Or Betlin might like the indoor pee patch hopefully you can figure it out before the snow and ice come. I wish you lots of luck.


Hah yeah! Thats what I was thinking'....He might be like...'hey, what the heck is this grass doing inside my home?! Dis is mine'

Sigh, yeah I hope I figure it out before then too. We get her mid November so....it will most likely already be miserable out there!


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a good thread on that topic: House training in an apartment

I remember coming across it back when I thought I might have to do the same, and I believe there is some insight from some others who have had a puppy in a high rise. 

I have a friend who has done the puppy pad/outdoor combo twice (non-GSDs) in apartment buildings. It worked beautifully with her first, not so much with her second. I think her biggest challenge with the second dog was communicating the clear "got to go!" = "rush outside immediately" to the dog because of having to take four flights of stairs, but her second dog is also a toy breed with a reputation for being trickier to house train, so your mileage may vary. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

What do you think will happen if you use the main elevator?

How cool is your APT building? I ask, because elevators can be set to "Rest" on whatever floor they choose, so if they are cool and you ask them they may leave the freight elevator resting on your floor, it doesn't hurt them at all. Then when you run out most likely the elevator would be there waiting for you. 

If not I'd go with the grass pad thing.. I'm thinking of going with it too for Parvo reasons in the city until she clears her vaccinations.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

Right now I live in a condo (3rd floor but understand your pain!). I've had my pup for 2 weeks now, and have ended up doing the puppy pad and outside combo. Because right after play or when he first wakes up he needs to PEE NOW. And now he will use pads to pee and usually never poops (unless I am gone longer than planned!). I still take him out often but sometimes he just has to GO lol. 

At first I was very against pads thinking it would confuse him, but they have became a life saver! He isn't confused and will go to the door when he has to go. Just sometimes he ends up peeing in the hallway! But I give him point for trying and immediately clean it up and take him out for rest of the walk. I just get the top paw kind (nothing fancy or expensive. They have the pheromone in it though) and put 3 in a corner. He is good at using only the pads (just sometimes gets a little off the pad. But that's even human guys lol miss guessing and getting it on the toilet). I have thought about the grass pad! But also have a cat and didn't want to confuse her as well (or have her play in it and him potty...). If you do the pad do tell how it works out!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I lived in a high rise with my first dog and I did the mad dash LOL ... she woke me up and off we went ... I actually carried her for the first couple of weeks until she got big enough to run down the stairs on her own ... 

The trick that I found was to get them moving as soon as they are up and don't let them stop LOL as soon as they stop they pee ... so go go go ... I slept in flannel pajamas for the first 3 months (got mine in Dec - never again!) and had my coat and boots right by my bed and off we went

I was on the 8th floor ... and was in great shape by the end of 3 months!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> I lived in a high rise with my first dog and I did the mad dash LOL ... she woke me up and off we went ... I actually carried her for the first couple of weeks until she got big enough to run down the stairs on her own ...
> 
> The trick that I found was to get them moving as soon as they are up and don't let them stop LOL as soon as they stop they pee ... so go go go ... I slept in flannel pajamas for the first 3 months (got mine in Dec - never again!) and had my coat and boots right by my bed and off we went
> 
> I was on the 8th floor ... and was in great shape by the end of 3 months!


LOL!! Sounds like a firefighter putting on gear and racing to the fire truck. Your description really paints the picture


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Since I have an incredible bias...and never have had to deal with your situation...I still can't help myself.....imagine that.

If your pup will be a GSD...well ....it is smart enough to learn the use of the bidet. 

Improvise.....the dog most certainly will.


SuperG


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Potty training = sticking to a schedule. It does not matter what floor you are on. During pup wake up time take take out every 2 hours, during sleep time take out every 3-4 hours. Pup will be potty trained in a couple of weeks, same applies to ground floor living. While transiting out, carry the pup.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Raised two puppies on the 8th floor of an apartment, and it worked well enough but I won't do it again. I mean, other than carrying fat (read: heavy... Zenna was a PORKER) puppies and holding them during the elevator ride, I guess it wasn't really much of a big deal. 

Have to say though, I don't think I'll ever find myself back in an apartment. Just a pain in the butt for raising puppies. (Having to go out in all weather, wait times, elevators, shared potty areas with countless dogs, high risk for disease and parasites) Nothing beats letting the dogs out in the back yard and standing warm inside at the sliding door while they do their business.. I do NOT miss winter potty runs at 3am. Haha. 

If you carry her, you won't have an issue. She won't pee in your arms off the ground. I think the key to my success was - I always carried puppies down and never let them get the chance to pee unless we were outside. I don't think you'll have an issue. 

I really don't like letting the dogs pee inside whatsoever (pee pads, etc) - it just confuses them, IMO. My philosophy has always been "the dogs NEVER pee inside for any reason whatsoever" and I haven't had any issues with peeing in the house. I like potty training to be super super clear.

Uhg, cannot wait to see pictures of her! Her and Zenna are like.. cousins.


----------

